# HomePod Mini / MacBook Pro - problème avec la Stéréo



## Onthebike (11 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir ce jour une paire de MHomePod Mini et je n'arrive pas à les faire fonctionner en stéréo sur mon Macbook Pro lorsque que j'écoute Youtube, Netflix ...
J'ai essayé en suivant le site : https://www.macrumors.com/2020/11/18/mac-system-audio-stereo-paired-homepods/ et cela marche mais dès que j'éteins ou je mets en veille le Mac , il faut refaire la manipulation (quand cela marche) à chaque redémarrage.
Savez-vous comment faire pour avoir la stéréo?

Question subsidiaire : Quand on est en connexion partagée (car wifi lent - Pas encore la fibre) 4G , est-il possible de connecté les HomePod ?

Merci de vos retours

Bonne soirée


----------



## Onthebike (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer 1:30 avec l'assistance Apple et le verdict vient de tomber 
Le mode stéréo n'est possible qu'avec les applications Music et Podcast - Soit des applis signées Apple et ne fonctionne pas avec sites en passant par Google Chrome ou Safari.
Je pense que les 2 homepod vont retourner chez Apple car moi je voulais la full stéreo

Dommage car j'aimais bien le son


----------



## jmbcameo (17 Février 2021)

Onthebike a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de passer 1:30 avec l'assistance Apple et le verdict vient de tomber
> Le mode stéréo n'est possible qu'avec les applications Music et Podcast - Soit des applis signées Apple et ne fonctionne pas avec sites en passant par Google Chrome ou Safari.
> ...


Je viens de faire le test : établir la stéréo entre 2 homepods mini et diffuser en stéréo le son provenant depuis Deezer depuis mon iphone... ça fonctionne et le son est effectivement bon : toutes les fréquences sont perceptibles même avec un volume faible et les 2 canaux bien différenciés.


----------

